
The Guardian view on big data and insurance: knowing too much - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/27/the-guardian-view-on-big-data-and-insurance-knowing-too-much
======
parliament32
It's an interesting problem. The point of insurance is to pool risk -- if
"healthy" people have their own pool, the pool will need to pay out less, and
therefore be cheaper.

But this has its inverse: the "normal" pool now becomes the "not healthy"
pool. It'll have to pay out more, therefore cost more.

If life insurance was mandatory for whatever reason, this would be a no-
brainer. But assuming that health/life insurance is optional, do "healthy"
people have an obligation to subsidize "not healthy" people's risk pools?

